# Randy at monster tool



## steve bellinger (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure if any of you knew him. But Friday Randy passed away. He had been in the hospital, but had started getting better and had sent him home. Well Vaughn Posted this am that his daughter had caled him to let him know that he had passed. It will be a sad time for the family, so any good wishes and prayers are always welcome. The daughter and son in law will be fullfilling all orders, and vaughn will be keeping the web site up for now. not sure of anything else but thought some of ya might like to know.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

I was not even aware of this company and I own a CNC that I use professionally. I'm glad to know about this American company but obviously very sad to hear about his passing. My condolences to his family. 

.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I was not even aware of this company and I own a CNC that I use professionally. I'm glad to know about this American company but obviously very sad to hear about his passing. My condolences to his family.
> 
> .



Kevin, Randy was well known in the woodturning community. He made some top shelf stuff. Some of the best turners in the country have his hollowing systems.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 3, 2012)

I was sad to hear this… I spent the day using my articulated monster rig, and I couldn't stop thinking about Randy's unfortunate passing.


----------



## danrs (Mar 4, 2012)

Randy made a great tool and indeed had a tremendous family support group. We will surely miss him.


----------

